# Want a photoshopped picture?



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Guyyyss .


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

yes please they are awesome lol I'm surprised no one else has asked

ok piccies 
you dont have to do all of them I just loovvee sharing pics 


































take your pic


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh I forgot to add his name is Buzz


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

okay working on it noww


----------



## bensmomma (Aug 18, 2010)

heres 3 of my favorite pics. The belgian was my baby boy, i miss him so much =)


----------



## bensmomma (Aug 18, 2010)

oops i forgot to tell you names, the gray horse is sophie and the belgian is ben. In the first pic i would love it if you could take out everything but the kids and sophie and put some kind of a nice background on it. Thank you so much, i wish i had the talent to do this =)


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

tell me if you want anything changed.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oooooo i would absolutely love one can you use one of these pics please? her name is TESS...thanx i would really appreciate it


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

here yaa go


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

if you guys want something different lemme know. send a picture of a background or a theme you might want, even a quote and i'll do it . it's hard to edit for yall cause i don't wanna over do em !


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

wow your awsom! please do one of my boy royal >3< i luvs him (sorry can't help but say it) 

Imageshack - royalandi.jpg
Imageshack - royalu.jpg


----------



## dressagediva (Jun 6, 2010)

If you are still doing them may I have one please?

Here is my boy Windsor.


----------



## bensmomma (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks you so much those were awsome i just love them =)


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

I love them!! Could you make one for me please? Here are photos of my horse Jack. You can pick any you want and thanks heaps!! 



> ​[/COLOR][/LEFT]


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG O__O i absolutely love it...you have a talent


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

can you please do 1 of me and Fifi ?

if so here are the pictures  (i like the way that you did the 1 of tess) so would you be able to do that to mine here are 3 photos  thx 

i put 3 pics but if you think that it just looks better with just the 2 pictures of me and Fifi just do that cause i dunno what will look better  thx 

p.s my horses name is FIFI


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wheres fif and you in the last one rylee? all i can see is cc, freya, charlotte,tamika, maddy, me (kinda), bec, kiera and daniel, but no Rylle and Fifi?


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

sorry guys i've been SOO busy. i will get to them all later on today  glad you guys liked the ones so farrr ! & sorry for the delay ;(


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

lolz its perfectly OK!! your great !


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

OH, please do this one. Can you take the junk out of the backround? PLEASE!
Its the nicest pic I have of me and my girl. Her name is Chardonnay.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

wow your super good !!! I would absolutly love one. if you have time thank you  btw her name is dakota.


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

I would love one! These are excellent.
Zipperbly Frosty (Zeus):
Majestk Europea :: n1259091919_30132653_1385.jpg picture by KindJump - Photobucket
Majestk Europea (Europea):
Majestk Europea :: n1259091919_30132653_1385.jpg picture by KindJump - Photobucket

Majestk Europea :: n1259091919_30144004_5794.jpg picture by KindJump - Photobucket

If it asks you for the password its europea2


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh and Heres some quote ideas possibly its up to you!
"If wishes were horses, beggars would ride"
"My treasures do not clink together or glitter; They gleam in the sun and neigh in the night."
"Set a beggar on horseback, and he 'll out ride the Devil."
"What the colt learns in youth he continues in old age."
A colt you may break, but an old horse you never can. 
DRESSAGE, n.: the passionate pursuit of perfection by the obsessively imperfect
*To know the Arabian horse is to love him *

Just wanted to let you know as well Zeus is a Quarter horse and is a hunter/jumper, Europea is an arabian and does dressage and hack


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh wow thanks that is awesome 
I love your quotes


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks so much if you have time to do this!

Lexie and Bravo
On the 6th day God created horses; and on the 7th day He painted the good ones.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

i would really love a couple. like honestly i see your really busy with all these but im very very interested. i want quotes on mine too


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

do u think that you could still do mine?


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

i have my laptop and i can't find the mouse to it.. once i get my new one i'll get all yours done


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

*So cool!*

his name is Mighty Mouse


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Working on more, running outta ideas guys! Sorry it's harder on a few of these with lower quality pictures.


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

and mine???? im gonna have it printed and blown up if you do way good


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks so much! i really like it


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Kaydeebug, your pictures are too small :/


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

alright here you go


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

Those are great!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

thank youu


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

o sorry if it helps my horse is name isz queen


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

can you upload bigger pictures? then i can make them!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

This is outlaw
could you maybe put a cool back ground on and say 
Theres an outlaw for every innocent girl ..this is mine


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

how do you make them bigger on here? i just go to manage photo and thats how i put it on


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

idk maybe your pictures are saved too small, mind come up automatically that size.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

thank you!!!!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

weird is there any way you can save them on your computer or resize them sorry im not all high tech in technology or electronics.... i dunno how


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

they'd turn out *realllllly *bad quality..


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

sorry, i skipped you!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you! it looks awsome :]


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's some pics. I'm not sure what I want done with them but if you could just play aorund with them, I'd appreciate it. =D


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Are you still doing them? If so could you please do my boy? His names is Kahean Jack of Diamonds-aka Jack. Ok i have* heaps of photos*.. I too love photos But you can just pick the ones you want!

THANKS HEAPS


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

omg thanks you so much !!!!!!!! I LOVE IT your the best !


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you I love them!!!!!


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rascal is the horse's name


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

thankyou countmystrides i love it  thx soooo much


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Do you use Photo Shop or another program?


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Could you make me one (IF YOU HAVE TIME)? If you use the first picture could you put "Forever"? If you decide to use one of the other pictures could you put "All I Want is the Wind in my Hair... to Face the Fear but Not Feel Scared" or "Everyone Wants to Fly... but I Wanna Fly with a Big, Red, Horse" If you could do one for me I'd appreciate it!


----------



## dressagediva (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks so much!!! I LOVE IT!!


----------

